# Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?



## Niza (16. Mai 2019)

*Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Habe eventuell vor neben meinem Headset auch Boxen an den PC anzuschließen.
Das Headset hat 2 Klinkenstecker. Einen für die Lautsprecher und einen für das Mikrofon.
Die Boxen hätten dann auch einen Klinkenstecker.
Angeschlossen werden würde beides, wenn es den irgendwie möglich wäre, an die Klinkenbuchse von der Onboard Soundkarte.
Habe dazu ein paar Fragen :

1. Gäbe es da eine Möglichkeit beides gleichzeit an den PC anzuschließen (Adapter ? , Umschalter ?) ohne umstecken zu müssen ?

2. Wenn es rein rheoretisch mehrere Möglichkeiten gäbe, was wäre die beste Möglichkeit ?

3. Würde das überhaupt funktionieren ?

4. Würde die Software vom PC Probleme machen ?

5. Was würde sowas kosten ?

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## DuckDuckStop (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Welches Mainboard hast du?


----------



## Jooschka (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Ja moin!
Gehe mal davon aus dass du Win10 hast...
Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du das Headset an die Frontanschlüsse des Gehäuses steckst und die Anlage hinten an die Anschlüsse im Mainboard. 
Dann hast du hoffentlich den Realtek HD Audio Treiber installiert, den es auf der Herstellerseite deines Mainbnoards gibt (kann auch ein anderer Hersteller sein, aber fast alle sind Realtek) und öffnest dessesn Control-Panel.
Diesen sollteste rechts in der Startleiste finden, meist ist es ein orangenes Lautsprechersymbol. Rechtsklick dadrauf und dann "Sound Manager" anklicken.
Im dortighen Fenster oben rechts auf erweiterte Geräteeinstellungen und im jetzigen Fenster statt dem ersten Punkt den zweiten auswählen und sonst die Haken entfernen. Da steht irgendwas von "Ermöglicht die simultane Wiedergabe von zwei unterschiedlichen Audiostreams ... ..." 
Übernehmen und erstmal fertig. Guck noch, ob du auch alle nötigen Audiogeräte aktiviert hast: rechtsklick auf das Windows-Audio-Symbol rechts in der Taskleiste, "Sounds" und dann oben links auf den ersten Reiter "Wiedergabegeräte".
Jetzt kann jedes Programm, wie z.B. Teamspeak oder der VLC-Media-Player, welches intern in den Einstellungen verschiedene Audiogeräte als Ausgabequelle ansteuern kann, jederzeit über jedes Ausgabegerät Ton ausgeben.
Windows 10 hat seit nem Jahr oder so auch einen mehr oder weniger brauchbaren und mächtigen Audiomanager integriert. Rechtsklick auf das Windows-AudioSymbol rechts in der Tastkleiste und dort Sound-Einstellungen öffnen anklicken.
Im sich öffnenden Fenster  unter erweiterte Soundoptionen unten auf App- Lautstärke- und Geräteeinstellungen" klicken. der Rest ist selbsterklärend.

Alternativ hat evt. dein Monitor einen Kopfhörerausgang und du kannst den über die Grafikkarte ausgegebenen Ton abgreifen, wenn der Moinitor z.B. über HDMI verbunden ist. der Rest ist dann dasselbe


----------



## Tech (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

laut Signatur ein Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H


----------



## DuckDuckStop (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Danke @Tech, Mobil werden keine Signaturen angezeigt.

Dann ist das ganze ziemlich einfach:

1. Ja, einfach hinten an den Anschlüssen des onboardchips.
2. Gibt natürlich noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten, onboard ist aber definitiv die günstigste.
3. Ja.
4. In der Regel nicht, in 95% der Fälle sitzt die Ursache für Softwareprobleme vor der tastatur.
5. Nichts.


----------



## Niza (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Danke euch schonmal für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Leider ist die Frontbuchse vom PC defekt. Bin mal an einem Headset mit meinem Schreibtischstuhl hängen geblieben und seit dem funktioniert der Frontanschluss vom Gehäuse nicht mehr richtig.
Windows 7 ist installiet.
Es ist Realtek. Habe die Einstellung in meinem Realtek HD Audio Manager gefunden.

Was haltet ihr von sowas ?
https://www.amazon.de/CSL-Computer-...60&s=gateway&sprefix=klinke+y+,aps,291&sr=8-4
oder sowas ?
https://www.amazon.de/Syncwire-Audio-Splitter-Kabel-Doppelstecker/dp/B07431YDWM/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=klinke+y+adapter&qid=1558095706&s=gateway&sr=8-5

Würde das auch funktionieren ?

Oder würde ich damit den Audioausgang oder die Onboard Soundkarte überlasten ?

Würde die Software Probleme machen bei so einem Adapter ? 

Müsste ich für so einen Adapter irgendwas einstellen ?

Gäbe es bei so einem Adapter irgendwas zu beachten ?

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Hat dein Gehäuse denn keinen Frontaudioeingang und -ausgang?
Dann stöpselst du den einfach ins Mainboard ein und brauchst auch keine Adapter usw.

edit: achso kaputt.

Mit einem y-Kabel hast du halt das Problem, dass immer Ton an beiden Geräten rauskommt, was ja eigtl. Schwachsinn ist. Außer das Headset ist auch aktiv, wie die Lautsprecher, dann kannst du eins von beidem einfach ausschalten. Da du aber keine Angaben zu deinen Geräten machst, kA.
Wenn dann müsstest du dir einen Switch oder Audiointerface kaufen, wenn du nicht umstecken willst.
Ich glaub, ich würde aber einfach das Front-Panel reparieren, dann kannst du in der Software auch beides unabhängig voneinander konfigurieren.


----------



## Rattan (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

Mein Headset hat einen Doppelklinke- USB Adapter.

Sharkoon External Soundkarte USB 2x3.5mm stereo jacks - Soundkarten USB | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Einfach in die USB-Buchse und fertig...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

@Niza

Du kannst deine Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher einfach hinten am Mainboard anschließen, warum willst du da mit irgendwelchen Y-Kabeln rumhampeln und das Signal splitten?


----------



## Jobsti84 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Headset und Boxen gleichzeitig anschließen an PC ?*

*Mehrere Audioausgänge mit identischem Signal:*

Voicemeter Banana

Evtl. noch samt Virtual Cable (VB Cable)
Alles Freeware, bzw Donationware.

*
Hat man nur einen analogen Ausgang am PC:*
Y-Kabel benutzen oder ne günstige Soundkarte kaufen.
Ansonsten gucken (mit Voicemeter dann), dass man ein Gerät mit digitalem Ausgang anbindet, z.B: USB Headset, oder den AVR/Verstärker mit Toslink/Coax, oder HDMI.

Ob man Back & Front Line-Out separat nutzen kann, habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie probiert


----------

